# AI Sol or Nano??



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

My tank is 13wx13dx25h
15G

I am looking at the Aqua Illumination lighting, and think I want to go that way. Now is the SOL going to be to much? Or should I just stick with the Nano?

I know everyone says that you will upgrade to a bigger tank sooner than you think, which is why I might be leaning towards the SOL, but is it to much for my current tank?


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

you can adjust the intensity so i wouldnt see why you can not use it on a nano tank, you can also future proof your self in case you choose to upgrade to a bigger tank.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

That was my thinking too, just wasn't sure if it was going to be to much.

Also...this site has SOL's on for $299
+$24 shipping to Ontario, still best deal I've seen for them. Same price as the Nano's that I've been looking at.

www.blackpearlaqua.com

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

remember to order the ai sol super blue , controller and hanging kit.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Why the super blue over the white?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

because you will have enough white already to grow your corals, most people dont even use 100% on their whites because the par is so strong.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds good. Thanks 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

if the site doesnt provide you with the product you like maybe, i could be of service.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a AI sol over my 10 gallon tank. i would suggest getting the sol over the nano if you plan on moving to a bigger tank. i only had to buy two more for my new tank so it was a nice break not having to buy one more.


----------

